# Jackson Corey Beaulieu Sig.



## I Voyager (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmmm... Not too crazy about those cutouts.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just saw this! Looks amazing!

jacksonguitars.com/blog/product-news/triviums-corey-beaulieu-has-big-jackson-news/


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 28, 2011)

coooooool ! (please note the 7 "o" )


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks as goofy as that Dean he had out.
At least it's a seven string though.
Albeit nothing I'd go about picking up.

That silverburst is sick though.
I have a weak spot for that finish.


----------



## Elijah (Sep 28, 2011)

My two cents...
Finish: Nice
Seven string: Cool, always glad to see more
V: alright, why not
Those wings: eww dude, wtf???


----------



## JPMike (Sep 28, 2011)

Not bad at all, I actually like it.

Plus the fact it's a 7 string, but Vs are not for me.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 28, 2011)

Its..........Beautiful

Only wish it didn't have the trem


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 28, 2011)

Waaaaaaaaay nicer than Matt's signature model. Plus what looks like passive sized Blackouts in it (THANK YOU) so easy to swap out if needed. Would like to try this.


----------



## orakle (Sep 28, 2011)

freakin solid, are those gonna be available to the public ???


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 28, 2011)

wings are G-ross, but aside from that, i'm digging it, probably not going to ditch any other guitars to afford one, but it does look pretty cool, a regular King V version would probably be a little more my taste though


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 28, 2011)

That's really, really hot. 

Were those Blackouts with pickup rings?

Shame about the inlays, I wonder if that's why it isn't totally finished yet.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a fan. Love the silverburst, the 7th string, the headstock and the floyd. But the body just kills it.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 28, 2011)

The inlays are what I don't like about it, they look like 6 string size inlays.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 28, 2011)

Swyse said:


> The inlays are what I don't like about it, they look like 6 string size inlays.





Like on the old SLAT3-7s.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks VERY cool. I love how the jackson logo matches the burst finish. Nice little touch.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 28, 2011)

Swyse said:


> The inlays are what I don't like about it, they look like 6 string size inlays.



+1. doesn't look right


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm digging it. I actually like the body, reminds me of the Demmelition V, which I also like, plus the fact it is a 7 sounds even better. 

But I rather get a new USA Chris Broderick sig in both 6 and 7 string versions before I pick one of these up.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys - relax it's a prototype. The SLAT3-7s that had those were also protos/initial run guitars. I'm sure this one will have the normal sized inlays.

Glad to see another 7 string that will become a signature from jackson. I actually like this more so than the CB model and I don't even play 7s - just this has more Jackson stuff


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Sep 28, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> That looks VERY cool. I love how the jackson logo matches the burst finish. Nice little touch.



I was about to say the opposite... They should have did a chrome logo or something, that looks so weird to me.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 28, 2011)

better than that heafy epiphone


----------



## zack6 (Sep 28, 2011)

silverburst looks good on V shape guitar 
thinking to have my rr painted like that


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish they had made something like his custom shop V, That thing looks sick! But this looks pretty cool. Cant say I dig the Inlays, I believe if youre not going to bind the neck then dont have big inlays like those sharkfins. It makes it look cheap IMO.


----------



## powergroover (Sep 28, 2011)

ewww the wing


----------



## malufet (Sep 29, 2011)

The body looks small, the headstock looked huge.


----------



## Duckykong (Sep 29, 2011)

I think he's "really excited".


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 29, 2011)

BlackWidowESP said:


> I was about to say the opposite... They should have did a chrome logo or something, that looks so weird to me.



It's just an interesting touch I've never seen before.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 29, 2011)

Rumour has it that he was bitten by the Vixen bug when he first saw those - I think that explains the fascination with the extreme wing cutouts. Thing is, they only work on Vixens. They didn't work on his Deans, and they're not working on this Jackson. A regular King V shape would be so much better, but it's his sig not mine!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 29, 2011)

Not my personal cup of tea, but more Jacksons is always a good thing. Good move on the passive sized Blackouts though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 29, 2011)

Small inlays, stupid cutawayss. Other than that -


----------



## indrangelion (Sep 29, 2011)

Wait.....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 29, 2011)

indrangelion said:


> Wait.....





Did you just compare Jackson to DeVries?


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Sep 29, 2011)

so its basically the Phil Demmel V... just a 7 and seymour duncans


----------



## Desi (Sep 29, 2011)

Is silverburst the new black, or something?

I thought silverburst was neat when it was rare, but it's starting to turn up in more models, especially sigs.

Oh well...

Mystic Dream will never get old, anyways. 


Oh, and keeping to the subject..I agree with Ironbird's comment regarding Corey's Vixen bug. I heard some story while Corey was still with Dean, that he tried a Vixen and damn near orgasmo'ed all over it and wanted Dean to copy the shape, I think? (don't quote me on that) And Dean was told something along the lines of "don't even think about it!", while flaunting an entourage of gorillas in custom Armani suits. (don't quote me on this, I know some of this is true and some is exaggerated...like the custom Armani suits...I'm pretty sure everything else is accurate, though)


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 29, 2011)

FadexToxBlack81 said:


> so its basically the Phil Demmel V... just a 7 and seymour duncans



Cuts are a little different, but, yeah.

I think the point here, though, is that Jackson seems to actually be committed to adding to the 7 string line.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 29, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Cuts are a little different, but, yeah.
> 
> I think the point here, though, is that Jackson seems to actually be committed to adding to the 7 string line.



First...the Broderick....

Then...the Corey Sig....

Next....SL2H-7, USA Archtop 7 and RR1-7?!?! Oh Lord Please!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, uh....so, uh.....here it is...uh....real excited, uh....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2011)

More 7-string Jacksons = Major Win.


----------



## ridner (Sep 29, 2011)

looks kickass to me - a million times nicer than the sig he had with Dean - the "Shrek V" 

I just hope it doesn't have Trivium logos all over it


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 29, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> First...the Broderick....
> 
> Then...the Corey Sig....
> 
> Next....SL2H-7, USA Archtop 7 and RR1-7?!?! Oh Lord Please!



Eh, I'm betting a RR3-7 is next. Well, a SLX-7 is probably next, but after that...


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 29, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Eh, I'm betting a RR3-7 is next. Well, a SLX-7 is probably next, but after that...



I can still dream of a USA Soloist 7 though 

Broderick is the closest thing to it and is pretty awesome, so i can settle for that


----------



## littledoc (Sep 29, 2011)

Man, ho-hum. Just a slight variation of the Demmelition with 7 strings and Blackouts instead of EMGs. The Broderick has a low-profile floyd, stainless frets, a unique (for Jackson) fret radius, and a totally new body shape and headstock. *That* is a signature guitar. This just looks like something you'd order through the custom shop


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, Mustaine and Freidman's sigs were just standard shapes with a few different features, too. Jackson isn't ESP as far as every artist getting a wacky shape goes, y'know?


----------



## linchpin (Sep 29, 2011)

If that had a reverse headstock.......


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks wacky enough and close to a jackson that I might hit that... Passive sized pickups FTW! Good choice Corey!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 29, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Did you just compare Jackson to DeVries?



Thems foightin' woyds!

Back on topic, it does appear that Jackson are sneaking more 7's onto the market. Personally a 7 string SLX would give me pause for thought.


----------



## littledoc (Sep 29, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Well, Mustaine and Freidman's sigs were just standard shapes with a few different features, too. Jackson isn't ESP as far as every artist getting a wacky shape goes, y'know?



Well, I will not be satisfied until Jackson is like ESP Japan. I want a guitar shaped like a goat!


----------



## That_One_Person (Sep 29, 2011)

More exotic-shaped 7's in a sea of superstrats is win. The cutouts are definately BRJ-inspired, and I think they look better than the cutouts on the Demmel sig.


----------



## Miek (Sep 29, 2011)

It looks less like Shrek than his Dean Vs.


----------



## MTech (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like he's still trying to rip off the Rico Vixen again.... when he was with Dean they actually made him an exact ripoff of on and Bernie went nuts on them.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 29, 2011)

Why doesn't he just play a Rico if he's trying to rip them off? Something tells me that Bernie would probably be happy to have such a big name endorsing his guitars.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it's the same reason why Gary Holt left BRJ to join Schecter. I think these 'big-name' brands are better at supporting touring musicians.* 

*I think I could be totally wrong here...


----------



## Wretched (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder if it'll last any longer than the Dean sig?


----------



## theicon2125 (Sep 30, 2011)

looks great, but i can feel the neck dive from through my computer


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't like the cutouts, and pickup rings ... other than that it looks nice, the silverburst finish is awesome


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Eh, I'm betting a RR3-7 is next. Well, a SLX-7 is probably next, but after that...



Put that endorsement to use and find out for us!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Sep 30, 2011)

Does the design of the wings remind anyone else of the V-shape that Devries made?

EDIT: So fucking ninja'd!!


----------



## cronux (Sep 30, 2011)

looks kinda nice...a reverse headstock WOULD be better IMO.
and maby a camo painjob 

but still...don't even want to know what the pricing will be on that one. when i went to a jackson dealer in my town and saw that the SLAT3-7 costs 2499$ i felt my eyes coming out the other side of my head. 

in short: the new 7 string v will be a great looking guitar with an ugly ass price...


----------



## Edika (Sep 30, 2011)

I am interested to see the actual guitar with all the kinks worked out (inlays, pickups, headstock, color). They made him a prototype but the pickups might change to EMG's, the headstock might become reverse or the color might not be silverburst. So far the guitar looks nice aside from a couple of details. The wing cutouts are a matter of taste and do kind of copy the Vixen but you can still it's a Jackson V. I don't mind it but I am still kind of immature enough to be attracted to more extreme shapes (within reason that is). And if the production model will be US made or Japan like the Demmel V. If it is a US only model then probably not because when it reaches Europe the price will be outrageous. If it is a Japan model then I'll consider it more, depending on how much I will like the Peavey Townsend model coming out (which has a horrible headstock).


----------



## svart (Sep 30, 2011)

a RR 3-7 or KE 3-7... that would make my day for sure! something I dream of since I got my first KE-7 in 2005! neck through, bindings...


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 30, 2011)

I love me some silverbursts!


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 30, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Put that endorsement to use and find out for us!



I can't tell you anything that hasn't been cleared, anyway - and by then the sales reps are talking about it. All I can do is hint.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 30, 2011)

cronux said:


> looks kinda nice...a reverse headstock WOULD be better IMO.
> and maby a camo painjob
> 
> but still...don't even want to know what the pricing will be on that one. when i went to a jackson dealer in my town and saw that the SLAT3-7 costs 2499$ i felt my eyes coming out the other side of my head.
> ...



Ouch. They're like $1200 in the US. That sucks.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 30, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> it does appear that Jackson are sneaking more 7's onto the market



The good word is that with the introduction of the new X series, they are trying to regain serious marketshare. I think I remember hearing about something about more 7 string and extended range guitars.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 30, 2011)

can't get over thei headstock size though, they alwasy look goofy


----------



## Podium (Sep 30, 2011)

looks neat, the silverburst and the inlays looks really bad though..
looking forward for this model


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 30, 2011)

There certainly are alot of Silverburst sigs coming out, Corey's, Scott Ian's, Garza's... whos next?
hehehe.

Hah, I think you guys were right when someone mentioned earlier that silverburst is the new black


----------



## MTech (Sep 30, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Why doesn't he just play a Rico if he's trying to rip them off? Something tells me that Bernie would probably be happy to have such a big name endorsing his guitars.



Because big companies will fork out cash to get big artists....they also have the money flow to give them tons of guitars along with cheaper sig models where as everything Bernie does is custom and as everybody on here is complaining about, takes long and it's impossible to reach him... Though if you get one built right I think he's got the best quality around.



Ironbird said:


> I think it's the same reason why Gary Holt left BRJ to join Schecter. I think these 'big-name' brands are better at supporting touring musicians.*
> 
> *I think I could be totally wrong here...



More or less to have a more readily available sig model that's more affordable along with having support whenever it's needed...... Who wants to have an issue and not be able to reach anybody to get it taken care of or a new guitar for the next show because something bad happened like say... a frozen truss rod...cause that actually happened to Gary.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 30, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> can't get over thei headstock size though, they alwasy look goofy



I think it looks proper. Much better than the slat 3


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 30, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> can't get over thei headstock size though, they alwasy look goofy



That looks to be the USA sized 7 string headstock - same ones they used on my CS7s and other 7s.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 30, 2011)

Omg this will be mine!!!!!!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 1, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> That looks to be the USA sized 7 string headstock - same ones they used on my CS7s and other 7s.



Yep, looks that way to me, too.

Not that I mind the one on the SLAT3-7, since it's not THAT big, but...


----------



## serazac25 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a fan of silverburst, but the kawasabi green and the october orange or whatever look so awesome, hope they add those finishes in high-end jackson's


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 5, 2011)

where is the volume? good god. i'm straining to hear it. it's like... i can see his lips moving so i know he's talking.

anyway, looks nice. wish the body was larger. maybe no cutaways. eh, it's cool.


----------



## zakattak192 (Oct 5, 2011)

You can see the 6 string version here. Looks alot better when he's standing up. Also, looks like a Black-white burst. Me Gusta.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it just me, or does Corey's signature remind anybody of one of the old Power Ranger outfits?  Anyway, something based off his red custom shop would have been awesome.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 5, 2011)

^its just you.


----------



## johnythehero (Oct 14, 2011)

I like it minus the inlays . I do assume they fix that unless thats what corey wants.


----------



## Nick M (Nov 25, 2011)

silverburst looks kinda cheap. it would look better if it was like Scott Ian's jackson and went from black edge to brown to silver. that ties in the effect better. this shit is just black to light silver, ehhhh.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great! 


....expect for the huge block EMG's... damn.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks... bland IMO. Nothing to get exited about.


----------



## craigny (Nov 26, 2011)

I dig it! Id rather get the Schecter Loomis V when it comes out though.


----------



## Nix_94 (Sep 21, 2012)

Just posted on Corey's Facebook page.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 21, 2012)

WHOAAAAA.

Fucking RAD


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 21, 2012)

Love the cutaway's.
Fine with the pickup rings and/or EMG routes.
Hate the Baby inlays.

But that wouldn't stop me from getting one if I could afford it


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 21, 2012)

If they make a USA version I will buy it ! Liking the look of that thing


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 21, 2012)

so its a silverburst loomis V with a jackson headstock? cool story.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 22, 2012)

^I saw this design as the Corey sig a couple of years before I ever heard that Loomis was getting his new one, for what it's worth.


----------



## mcd (Sep 22, 2012)

This is way better than Heafy's sig. Corey has good taste


----------



## thealexkelley (Sep 22, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> so its a silverburst loomis V with a jackson headstock? cool story.



its also got an ebony fretboard rather than maple, most likely a nice slim jackson neck compared to a schecter baseball bat. also just because 2 brands have similar body shapes doesn't mean they're copying, its more like creating competition and variety


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 22, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> so its a silverburst loomis V with a jackson headstock? cool story.



because the loomis v was such a fresh, revolutionary design


----------



## Murmel (Sep 22, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> so its a silverburst loomis V with a jackson headstock? cool story.



No, it's a 7-string silverburst Demmelition.


----------



## 8track (Sep 22, 2012)

Silverburst makes guitars look cheap... Finish needs to go


----------



## Valennic (Sep 22, 2012)

thealexkelley said:


> its also got an ebony fretboard rather than maple, most likely a nice slim jackson neck compared to a schecter baseball bat. also just because 2 brands have similar body shapes doesn't mean they're copying, its more like creating competition and variety



Not sure you've ever played a Loomis. Their necks are far from baseball bats. I see no reason why that'd change just because they changed the shape of the neck.

The inlays are horribly irritating on this though. Is it that hard to start them at the edge of the neck?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 22, 2012)

Awww yeah. Please release


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 22, 2012)

This guitar is an old prototype of his guitar from NAMM and I think even before NAMM.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 22, 2012)

Murmel said:


> No, it's a 7-string silverburst Demmelition.




if the demmelition had its cutaways reversed, multiplied and inlays shrunk sure.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm just one more person thinking, "wtf with the mini inlays?"


----------



## thealexkelley (Sep 23, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Not sure you've ever played a Loomis. Their necks are far from baseball bats. I see no reason why that'd change just because they changed the shape of the neck.
> 
> The inlays are horribly irritating on this though. Is it that hard to start them at the edge of the neck?



actually got to play jeff's personal guitar when he was on tour and for a guitar that scale length i'd take an rgd2127z but i was mainly stating that basically all companies have their own v shape and just because schecter has a 7 string v doesnt mean jackson can't have its own take on it, and yes the inlays are too small like when the demo slat3-7's were first coming out


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 24, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> First...the Broderick....
> 
> Then...the Corey Sig....
> 
> Next....SL2H-7, USA Archtop 7 and RR1-7?!?! Oh Lord Please!



I would do wildly inappropriate things for a neckthru rr7


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love the mini inlays.


----------



## cronux (Sep 24, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Love the cutaway's.
> Fine with the pickup rings and/or EMG routes.
> Hate the Baby inlays.
> 
> But that wouldn't stop me from getting one if I could afford it



+1


----------



## Nix_94 (Jan 4, 2013)

We have an update!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 4, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^
Lets hope they jump back on 7 strings again!!!


----------



## Tree (Jan 4, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Lets hope they jump back on 7 strings again!!!



And have less mediocre song-writing.

Angry fanboy  angry fanboy 
Needless to say I wasn't really satisfied with In Waves


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 4, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Lets hope they jump back on 7 strings again!!!



Don't know if he confirmed that this won't happen for sure, but I don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2013)

jacksonguitars.com said:


> Trivium&#8217;s Corey Beaulieu is a true virtuoso and needs a guitar to keep up with his blindingly fast hands. That&#8217;s why Jackson is excited to honor him and Trivium fans alike with the Corey Beaulieu USA Signature KV, in six-string and seven-string models.
> Both models feature an alder body (AAA flame top on trans finish model), bound through-body quartersawn maple neck, compound-radius, ebony fingerboard with old-school sharkfin inlays, covered Seymour Duncan® Blackout pickups with three-way toggle switching, single volume control, original Floyd Rose tremolo (seven-string tremolo on seven-string model), and Jackson tuners. Available in Gloss Black, Transparent Black and Transparent Red. Includes case.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 23, 2013)

I got to say, I like it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 23, 2013)

Not my thing spec-wise, but damn looks cool!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sick!

But I cannot stand those inlays. Why aren't they the full size?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mini shark inlays still! I love em.


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 23, 2013)

want


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 23, 2013)

Finslly a normal USA Jackson.... Still no soloist :-(


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 24, 2013)

Hopefully the 7 string has a bigger scale than the 6.


----------

